# Dallas editorial



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

"The Nash-ty Boys"

http://www.basketballboards.net/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3878


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

That was an interesting article written by a basketballboards devotee.

My opinion, for what it's worth:

1) Do not sign anymore offensive-minded players!

2) Trade one of the high profile players for 1 or 2 defensive minded players.

3) Hire a defensive guru on the order of a Dick Harter, since the Mavs coaches don't seem inclined to teach team defense.

4) Instil some defensive pride into this roster and challenge them to play both ends of the floor.

5) Will the real "Leader" of this team step up and take the challenge of leading by example when it comes to defense?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> That was an interesting article written by a basketballboards devotee.
> 
> My opinion, for what it's worth:
> ...


Excellent analysis and I agree 100%


----------

